# Using tubes with this attachment system



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Its been a week since my last dumb question so I get another one

Do I just throw it in there from the top just like a band and clamp it down? Should I fold the last 1/4" over before sticking it in there? I've heard of gypsy tabs but I don't know how well that would work using this attachment method.

Thoughts? Thanks guys









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thought : I was wondering if you could place a one inch section of larger tube over the tube set in the same way the pickle fork guys do . Acts a tube protector . :iono:


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

treefork said:


> Thought : I was wondering if you could place a one inch section of larger tube over the tube set in the same way the pickle fork guys do . Acts a tube protector . :iono:


Unfortunately I just have the one tube. This is the first tube I bought

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thought : Wrap the tube with some thin flat band to serve as a tube protector .


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Just put a cuff over the end and slide in and tighten up. This the way I do all my tubes. Keep the cuff the same size as tube or even better to go one size smaller.

Cheers


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> Just put a cuff over the end and slide in and tighten up. This the way I do all my tubes. Keep the cuff the same size as tube or even better to go one size smaller.
> 
> Cheers


Im tying some band sets up right now and I rigged it up to see what it looks like. I didn't try putting a cuff on because there's barely enough space for just the tube itself. It seems to hold just fine with me stretching and dry firing it to test it.....im definitely going out shooting tomorrow to test these tubes























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Well I said tomorrow but I just looked at the time. Later today. Maybe in an hour or so

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks good, let me know how no cuff system work for you? I have always used cuffs and have wondered if no cuff will last as long. As a reference I have never had a break or tear at my cuff attachment over 2000+ shots.

When I put 3050 tubes in the fork head I unscrew almost all the way and have to jam it in... It barely fits but even with the 1842 cuff it just fits.

Cheers


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Facewizard13 said:


> vince4242 said:
> 
> 
> > Just put a cuff over the end and slide in and tighten up. This the way I do all my tubes. Keep the cuff the same size as tube or even better to go one size smaller.
> ...


Every one of those type attachments on slings I've run across, have been sharp edged and even if sanded / filed smooth, I'd still be leery of using tubes on them without a cuff.....please be careful in your testing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Facewizard13 said:
> 
> 
> > vince4242 said:
> ...


Yeah I need to find my needle nose in my garage

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

I use cuffs primarily on my PFS shooters. This is the method I use for my Top Bead Stuck: 




Good video and the process is easy peasy. The video will apply to any tube application.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hermit said:


> I use cuffs primarily on my PFS shooters. This is the method I use for my Top Bead Stuck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont have half those things, so I'm SOL for a while

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Facewizard13 said:


> Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > I use cuffs primarily on my PFS shooters. This is the method I use for my Top Bead Stuck:
> ...


What do you need?

Rich


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hermit said:


> Facewizard13 said:
> 
> 
> > Hermit said:
> ...


Im still gathering tools I need for this hobby. I'll be fine for now. I've got plenty of latex to last me a while

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Facewizard13 said:


> Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > Facewizard13 said:
> ...


You can use a paper clip to draw you tube thru the cuff. That's one tool you can make To make it easier drawing the tube thru the cuff, put a dab of rubbing alcohol on the tube - it will slide on easily..

Rich


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hermit said:


> Facewizard13 said:
> 
> 
> > Hermit said:
> ...


The video says you need a larger tube for the cuff and I dont have that. What if I used paracord with the nylon removed?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Facewizard13 said:


> Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > Facewizard13 said:
> ...


What size tube are you using? I believe it was Vince that stated he uses the same size tubing and cuffs. Try this: cut a cuff say one inch. Dab a bit of rubbing alcohol on the end you want to put the tube in. Insert narrowed paper lip thru lubricated cuff till it comes out the other end of the cuff. Insert tube thru paper clip end and pull tube thru cuff.

Rich


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

1842 tubes

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I use locking Hemostats to stretch out the tubes, you can definitely use 1842 cuffs for 1842 tubes. They are tight and fit in my fork head great if I push and lube a bit.

Here is what I got...I know 10 is a lot but there are 5 of each and the bigger one works great for 1842 and 3050 (better than 1842).

https://www.amazon.com/G-S-Assorted-Locking-HEMOSTAT-Forceps/dp/B0798Q5FX9/ref=sr_1_12_sspa?crid=20QWBHTT195AO&dchild=1&keywords=surgical+clamps+locking&qid=1614551534&sprefix=surgical+clam%2Caps%2C212&sr=8-12-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyWVNIMzZaV0FIUkpSJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDY5NjQ5SEVZRjNCSjZCT1RRJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA4NDcxNzkxRTdRNEU3T1cyVTZTJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfbXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

cheers


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi Vince & Facewizard -

I have 1842 tubing, cut off 3/4 of an inch for the cuff. Put a dab of alcohol on the cuff, inserted the narrow end of a paperclip into the cuff all the way thru. I then inserted the 1842 tube end into the loop of the paperclip and pulled the tube thru - cuff went on fine.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Thank you guys for the tips!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Facewizard13 said:


> Thank you guys for the tips!
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


No problem! Sharing tips is all part of the hobby. Folks around here are super helpful with a lot of knowledge and experience.

Rich


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hermit said:


> Facewizard13 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you guys for the tips!
> ...


Im glad you guys are here because its a lot easier to ask than trying to figure it out on my own

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

YouTube has lots of good videos too...

Rich


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> I use locking Hemostats to stretch out the tubes, you can definitely use 1842 cuffs for 1842 tubes. They are tight and fit in my fork head great if I push and lube a bit.
> 
> Here is what I got...I know 10 is a lot but there are 5 of each and the bigger one works great for 1842 and 3050 (better than 1842).
> https://www.amazon.com/G-S-Assorted-Locking-HEMOSTAT-Forceps/dp/B0798Q5FX9/ref=sr_1_12_sspa?crid=20QWBHTT195AO&dchild=1&keywords=surgical+clamps+locking&qid=1614551534&sprefix=surgical+clam%2Caps%2C212&sr=8-12-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyWVNIMzZaV0FIUkpSJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDY5NjQ5SEVZRjNCSjZCT1RRJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA4NDcxNzkxRTdRNEU3T1cyVTZTJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfbXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
> ...


Im going to try it without cuffs since I already have it in there and ill report back to you

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> I use locking Hemostats to stretch out the tubes, you can definitely use 1842 cuffs for 1842 tubes. They are tight and fit in my fork head great if I push and lube a bit.
> 
> Here is what I got...I know 10 is a lot but there are 5 of each and the bigger one works great for 1842 and 3050 (better than 1842).
> https://www.amazon.com/G-S-Assorted-Locking-HEMOSTAT-Forceps/dp/B0798Q5FX9/ref=sr_1_12_sspa?crid=20QWBHTT195AO&dchild=1&keywords=surgical+clamps+locking&qid=1614551534&sprefix=surgical+clam%2Caps%2C212&sr=8-12-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyWVNIMzZaV0FIUkpSJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDY5NjQ5SEVZRjNCSjZCT1RRJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA4NDcxNzkxRTdRNEU3T1cyVTZTJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfbXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
> ...


Well.... shot about 200 rounds with it before I got a frame hit and I guess it hit the tube as well because it made a hole in it. So I can't confirm how long they last without cuffs yet. Although I did manage to put a cuff on a new tube set. It was actually really easy - I didn't need any lube of any kind, it just slipped right through. I used my pull tab I got from gzk for band tying.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very cool face wizard glad you figured out how to put the cuffs on. hate those fork hits, specially when you damage your tubes or bands.


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Good for you Wizard! And thanks for letting us know how it went. This is such a great hobby!

Rich


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> Very cool face wizard glad you figured out how to put the cuffs on. hate those fork hits, specially when you damage your tubes or bands.


Here's pics of the cuffs on. Kinda iffy on how long this will last because I'm already seeing the tube look kinda cracked on one side. Well see today probably when I go shooting later























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

